# cute homemade gift ideas??



## meiming (Dec 8, 2007)

This year my 3 girlfriends and I decided for our gift exchange we would do creative and personal or homemade gifts. So I have come up with some but need your help for one of them. 

For the first girl, I'm crocheting her a scarf. Because this is time consuming, this is all I'm giving to her. I think she'll like it because it's purple and fuzzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For the second girl, I'm going to touch-up a picture of us and turn it into a picture ornament. Her's is the only family that definitely gets a tree every year and I think she'll like it. To go with this, I'm going to make a hot cocoa mix in a jar with a candy cane stirrer.

The third girl is whom I'm having trouble with. She's watching her weight/health so food items are out. I don't think she ever uses scarves. I don't know her music taste enough to do something with that. Last year my friend and I bought her a Netflix subscription so movies are out. I gave her earrings for her birthday so I don't want to do jewelry again. All I've come up with so far is making her a lavender body scrub (something pampering), but it doesn't seem like enough. Can anyone think of a good idea or something to pair with this?

TIA for listening to my long-winded story and for any suggestions people have


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 8, 2007)

maybe other homemade things to go along with the body scrub. or something like a little pampering set..maybe you can knit something like a bath mitt or make some bubble bath and a candle or something??
Sorry if my ideas aren't good enough lol. Its hard to make a gift without buying anything.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 8, 2007)

I know you said she was watching her weight, but what about a few low-fat goodies and then you could make her a recipe box and start her off with a few healthy recipes, to complement her efforts to be healthy.


----------



## meiming (Dec 9, 2007)

CantAffordMac - maybe I should. I was hoping to somehow make everything but perhaps I'm being too ambitious. 

Purrtykitty - I would do something like that but I know last year she got stuff like that...healthy cookbooks from people and "healthy" goody baskets


----------



## meiming (Dec 10, 2007)

anyone else have any ideas on what I might get my friend?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 11, 2007)

Get a cheap pajama set and have something screen printed on them. Something that's personal to you and her. Like an ongoing joke or a nickname. Maybe even a cute pic that means something to her. Or, knit her some socks and do a foot care basket with salts and lotions and potions and cute nail color.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 11, 2007)

for my sororitys secret santa we only give hand made gifts. i knitted a scarf one year. or you can go to michaels and get some acrylic paint and glitter and picture frames (unfinished wooden ones are a dollar) and make some picture frames, these are really cute.





^^^ i made that for my little from the sorority :-D


----------



## msmack (Dec 11, 2007)

I think candles are ALWAYS a safe bet. A body scrub and a candle would be a lovely gift imo.


----------



## meiming (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks for all your ideas girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the candle and basket idea and even tho I can't make socks, I'm gonna look for those ultra fuzzy ones they sell now. 
LoveAlwaysIvy - I think the picture frame idea is totally cute, but she got a handpainted total professional looking one made by our friend for her bday last month too =P...I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 teehee


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 11, 2007)

I made ornaments out of polymer clay (sold at Micheal's craft store) lots of things can be made out of polymer clay!


----------

